# 773 500k edition



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

How much is she worth? The bobcat dealer called me out of the blue Friday, they said a 2 speed s185 just came in. I'm not sure how they new I wanted a 2 speed loader but anyways, I'm going to talk to them on Monday about a possible trade. I didnt even figure this into my 2011 budget, but depending on trade I may be willing to trade up. Ive done research on what other 773 are going for and it seems most decent fairly low hour machines are going for 15 to 18 thousand dollars. I even found one for over 22,000 bucks. However I didnt see any 500k edition machines. I know when I bought it, it was worth more than other comparable machines but is it still? What kind of numbers should I be looking at? My machine has about 1,700 hours, well maintained. It does have a door on it, which isnt shown in the picture. Heat, A/C, power bobtach, keyless start, radio, and brand new tires. Or would any of you guys be interested? It all depends on what they offer Monday I guess. I was planning on keeping it another year or two, Its been a great machine. A 2 speed with high flow would fit in great with my operations as this machine drives from place to place. I do not trailer this during snow storms so sometimes it can be a pain in the butt.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Seems like you answered your own questions, but we traded in our 773 2 years ago and got $15,000 on trade. A s185 would be more of an upgrade than you would expect. Whatever they offer talk them down!! Waht are you running on it bucket,blade,pusher??


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I would first get their best number on the other machine don't mention trade In, then after you are happy with their number then say well u have a machine you want to trade and just tell them what you need for it to make the deal happen. Those machines held their value very well I would say they are gonna offer u 8-9000. Could sell it for 12 or more but keep in mind u also don't have to pay sales tax on what they give u on trade in value, u already paid it when you bought the machine.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

They were going to offer me eleven for mine, but The other machine just didnt float my boat, so I'll wait the summer and see what pops up this fall. Maybe ill just buy a new one then. Who knows, but I do appreciate the words of wisdom. To answer a question I use an 8 foot western i mounted to a quicktach plate and a 102" bucket for the deep stuff.


----------

